# Any herb related pet names?



## SherwoodForest (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm trying to name my new puppy and wondered what names you guys have thought of for your pets. Mine is a little blue nose pit bull boy and so far he is Bud, Blue, or Buzz.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 21, 2009)

Im old. But Arjans sounds like a cool name to me.

Got a cat named Bud. Really he doesnt have a name. He was wild and just came around. And I was like, "come here buddy." And shortened it.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 21, 2009)

Not MJ related but I always thought Dee-Ohh-Gee was cool My grandfather is an indian from canada and he told me thats what some tribes call dogs were Dee-Ohh-Gees' and thats where the name DOG comes from but I don't know for sure as he tended to tell stories after a few shots and a couple of hits...take care..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*my cats are called after  spongebob charaters,,,
not bud names ,,but was pretty stoned when i thought it was a good idea  *


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a cat  he was a gold tabby, so of corse his name was Columbian Gold, Goldie for short....


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

i called my old doggie roach ! he used to play with my roach jar as a pup ! good luck


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2009)

My cats name is Sensi.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Not MJ related but I always thought Dee-Ohh-Gee was cool My grandfather is an indian from canada and he told me thats what some tribes call dogs were Dee-Ohh-Gees' and thats where the name DOG comes from but I don't know for sure as he tended to tell stories after a few shots and a couple of hits...take care..


 
I want your grandpa.:hubba:


----------



## benevolence6gc (Apr 21, 2009)

Kona or Kaya


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 21, 2009)

my cats name is G-nob
backwards for bong.
cause all i smoke is bong hits


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 21, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> my cats name is G-nob
> backwards for bong.
> cause all i smoke is bong hits


LMAO! I'm gonna try doing that to a few names.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a doverman pinscher named Dobbie and a jack russell named Little Bud


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 21, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> my cats name is G-nob
> backwards for bong.
> cause all i smoke is bong hits


 
What do you call your cat for short... nob job!  :rofl:  Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmmm...thinking about BLUE strains, that might work with a blue dog. 
Off the top, these come to mind:

Kush
Blue Ryder or Ryder
Blue Cheese
Haze 
Chronic
Trich
Hypno
Diesel
Shaman


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 21, 2009)

I like Diesel, that sounds great! I'm gonna try that for a few hours.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a retarded cat with six toes that is named Gritty, after a local brewery and pub.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 21, 2009)

there is a certain breed of cat that has 6 toes. its called a Hiemmingway i think thats how you spell it.. but all of them have 6 toes if im not mistaken. 

i have a red nose pitt named Mojo, had a dog named ganji.

i had a cat named cid short for acid, but that was during my acid trippin days. he died from what i guess was an over dose. he was a good cat, found a bottle of liquid and chewed into it. he would lay his head on the floor and chase a dorito untill he had licked all the spices off of it.. when he got stoned he would hide under the cover and peak out from time to time.. i miss that cat..


----------



## o K U S H o (Apr 21, 2009)

benevolence6gc said:
			
		

> Kona or Kaya


Kaya is a great name! I named my bowl that haha.
When I get my own dog Im gonna name him Dro.
Ive always liked that name.


----------



## Dillan (Apr 21, 2009)

my dogs name is diesel and cats name is smokey


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 21, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I'm trying to name my new puppy and wondered what names you guys have thought of for your pets. Mine is a little blue nose pit bull boy and so far he is Bud, Blue, or Buzz.


I had a golden retriever called Shiva :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 21, 2009)

If you want an HERB related name why not.......Herby


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 21, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I'm trying to name my new puppy and wondered what names you guys have thought of for your pets. Mine is a little blue nose pit bull boy and so far he is Bud, Blue, or Buzz.



I absolutely love blue pits, I've had buddies name their dogs chronic, blaze, Kush, and ganja.

His name isn't MJ related but here's some pics of my blue pit...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 21, 2009)

urkle, durban, jah, swazi


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

herb names ! basil, rosemary,minty,parsley,dill (lol), marj-oram,cori-ander,angelica,celery,chives,fennal,primrose,horse-radish,lavender,ell-gee-lemongrass,myrtle,sage,oregano,thyme, to name a few ! good luck !


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 22, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I absolutely love blue pits, I've had buddies name their dogs chronic, blaze, Kush, and ganja.
> 
> His name isn't MJ related but here's some pics of my blue pit...


 Sweet! I am so into pits, now if only I could train mine.  I've had many pits since I was a kid, they are the most loyal and faithfull sob's I've known. I can't think of a single human being other than my sister that I trust as much as my pits.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 22, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Sweet! I am so into pits, now if only I could train mine.  I've had many pits since I was a kid, they are the most loyal and faithfull sob's I've known. I can't think of a single human being other than my sister that I trust as much as my pits.



Pits are actually really easy to train with the right methods, I train for a sport called Schutzhund(if your not familiar google it, it's a really interesting sport) as a hobby. In the past I was also involved in weight pull competitions and french ring. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a pm, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Pits are actually really easy to train with the right methods, I train for a sport called Schutzhund(if your not familiar google it, it's a really interesting sport) as a hobby. In the past I was also involved in weight pull competitions and french ring. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a pm, I'd be happy to help.


in australia most states have banned pits ! this sucks due to them being exactly what you have stated ! yet **** head owners use them as fighting dogs in the under world ..and a certain amount of dealers use them for thier own protection (because they can't fight for them selves) yet the dickheads that train them to attack people ...now have them attacking visitors kids behind closed doors ..and they are getting put down on a regular basis,, yes man they are highly loyal ! but the owners are the one's that should be shot ! nice dogs man! have'nt seen one for about 3 yrs ! damn shame ! peace !


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 22, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> in australia most states have banned pits ! this sucks due to them being exactly what you have stated ! yet **** head owners use them as fighting dogs in the under world ..and a certain amount of dealers use them for thier own protection (because they can't fight for them selves) yet the dickheads that train them to attack people ...now have them attacking visitors kids behind closed doors ..and they are getting put down on a regular basis,, yes man they are highly loyal ! but the owners are the one's that should be shot ! nice dogs man! have'nt seen one for about 3 yrs ! damn shame ! peace !



LOL, you should probably google those sports I listed because they are all about attacking people. My dog is in no way an attack dog though. He is extremely friendly until I put his "training harness" on, then it's time to work/compete. Pits have a ton of energy and if not properly dispelled they can turn neurotic and destructive. My dog would never bite someone unless he was told to or if he felt I was in danger. He's extremely friendly, good with other dogs, good with kids, but deep down he is trained to do something and is very good at it. Look at the military for instance, just because you train a Marine to fight, that doesn't mean he is going to attack some random person for no reason, it will either be for a good reason or because of an issue not related to his training, the same applies to my dog. Just because he excels in a sport that involves bite work does not make him more likely to randomly attack, IMO it makes him less likely, a big part of the sports we participate in includes him being instigated by someone in a bite suit but he isn't allowed to move until he is commanded to, then he will release as soon as he is told. I had to go through a lot of temperament training to make sure my dog was stable enough to learn all the things he has been taught, I was also extensively interviewed because in the wrong hands my dog with his training would be a very dangerous machine. In my hands he is a very well trained member of my family, but when it's time to compete...watch out. Sorry about the ramble but I get pretty passionate about pits and defending them. Wasn't trying to steal your thread, sorry.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats pretty cool cad. A friend of mine does a certain kind of dog training as a hobby. Kind where you place duck decoys around a field, and use the whistle to command left/right/in/out and all that.
Amazing stuff to watch.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

while on the subject ..sorry about the thread bust-up..but tail docking of roties and dobermans is banned as well in all but one state ! ..ok fair enough ..if its done with a damn axe or kitchen knife .. yet they say its cruelty ..anyway a classic example has been set regarding morality .. australia has more sheep than kangaroo's  yet its cruel to cut a dogs tail off ..but still acceptable to cut sheep tails off .. i was thinking about bring this info up and directing it toward the person/s involved ! yet sheep get fly blown around the crutch area after giving birth ..fair enough ..i would probably loose this argument .. yet i know that sheep get dipped in chemicals (forced to walk through a pool of chemicals ) to prevent this from happening anyway. so the standards imo are all  about face anyways ! peace .


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

This working dog sport offers an opportunity for dog owners to train their dog and compete with each other for recognition of both the handler's ability to train and the dog's ability to perform as required. It is a sport enjoyed by persons of varied professions, who join together in a camaraderie born of their common interest in working with their dogs. Persons of all ages and conditions of life including those with significant disabilities enjoy Schutzhund as a sport. Often, it is a family sport...........this is an awesome sport..if only aussie authorities could get an understanding of this sport all decent pit owners would have very strong argument as to the termination policies involved ! sorry about the interuption.. dogs are the bomb !


----------



## Newbud (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a black cross breed called squidgy many many moons ago.

Bud name for a blue? How bout Blue mystic?

Oh and cadlakmike1 that is one sweet looking dog man, real nice.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 18, 2009)

Well I named my guy Diesel and he listens to it. I love this little guy as I love all my animals, but he is such a great dude.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 18, 2009)

I always wanted to name my dog "HPS". It didn't work cause every time I called him, it aways sounded like I was sneezing. Hpppppssssssssss, Hpppppppsssssssss, here boy!

hehe


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

A dog can only be as start as you train him to be. The more you work and pay attention to the dog the better he will listen and more loyal he will be. Pit bull are a great dog if they are treated right. If abused they will abuse back. If you raise a dog with love and tenderness that is the dog he will be.


----------



## Newbud (May 18, 2009)

No such thing as a dangorous dog its all up to people.

Had and rescued quite a few dogs from your little dogs like irish staffs, English bulls, mixed cross crazies through to Rotweilers ( one of which tried killing me lol ) and miss treated Japanese Akita's ( they can be *very nasty* ).

Me and a friend will always take on a dog in need and sort them out and re home them, or keep em if that not an option lol.

Had abused dogs, dogs ment to be getting put down, dangerous dogs whatever, but once the aparant hard case animals had being showed some respect and given some time, love and attention i can tell you now you could not ask for a more loyal, obediant and protective friend.

I mean if they dont know you and you walk in yard or unit with em your dead, simple but i never tried to stop em being like that cos they make good gaurd dogs.

My girlfriend was walking the nutty Rotweiler ( Boss ) on a lead by herself within a week, and he never gave her any trouble at all but i knew damn sure she was safe lol.
He was like a puppy with her but soon as anyone got within about 6ft of her he'd let them know lol.
My mate went to light a smoke stood behind her and within a second of his hand raising up behind my girlfriend he was on the floor screaming lol the dog had seen him spun round, grabed his arm and dragged him to floor lol.
No attack training just a natural protective instinct and thats part of the reason i like DWA ( Dogs With Attitude ).
Seems to me they are so gratefull or happy to be in there new home and being treated right that they will protect you at all costs.

Got loads of stories could go on for ever as you can probably see i love dogs lol especially ones people think are bad


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

There are no bad dogs just humans


----------



## ChronicTheFrog420 (May 18, 2009)

Got a cat named Smokey Jones


----------



## ChronicTheFrog420 (May 18, 2009)

Wake N Bakin'


----------



## ChronicTheFrog420 (May 18, 2009)

:holysheep: Good Morning All I'm New here. Love this site very cool:bong: :joint:


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 18, 2009)

This guy was living in a dirt only yard with no shade and the people rationed water to their dogs! Apparently the well water there was undrinkable, so the people had to buy water and truck it in. So they gave water out slowly to the dogs. And I mean they had zero grass, not one tree etc. and now he has a big green yard and plenty of MJ to chew on.  And for a 18 week old pup, this little man is a protective one. I take all my dogs in the motorhome and people always come over and want to pat the dogs. I tell them, stay back this is a pit bull and it bites. They see a cute face pup and think they can pat him, bad idea. He growls and snaps like a full grown dog. And his bite is hard, gosh I just love him.


----------

